# DamonPS2 PRO (PS2 Emulator For Android)



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 13, 2017)

Support for this app has seem to drop, I would advise from purchasing this app until further notice.


Spoiler: OLD



QUOTE]
*DamonPS2 PRO (PS2 Emulator)*
The fastest PS2 Emulator for Android in Global !!!! On Samsung S8 smartphone, the DamonPS2 emulator runs most of the PS2 games smoothly, For example (Samsung Galaxy S8 \ Mi6 \ Huawei P10 \ Snapdragon 835 Inside),
* Final Fantasy X : 60fps
* God of War II : 55fps
* Contra - Shattered Soldier : 48 fps
* marvel vs. capcom 2 : 60 fps
and more ... （More than 90% of the PS2 games can run）[/QUOTE]
*Google PlayStore Link*

I just found out about this Emulator while surfing YouTube on my phone and I didn't see any post about it.​It is a PlayStaion 2 Emulator on the Play store that for the moment will cost you $9.99 USD (The price is so they can get more people on board for development). There is no free version of the app as of right now but the developer(s) wants to provide one have the emu hits more than 50 thousand downloads and will be open source once the free version hits 80 million downloads which is a big mile stone. The emulator is still in early stages app version 0.940-pro.
Video by YouTuber *ETA PRIME*

Nvidia TV is not officially supported since extracting the apk from your phone and loading it to the system would only ask you for a license. The devs said support should happen in two weeks or so according the person in the video.​

For sure I thought it was a scam. I bought it, turned off my WiFI+LTE and started to run some games on my Samsung Galaxy S8 (snapdragon 835). I will​also be comparing it to the PS2 emulator know as PLAY! and the different experiences at default settings.


Spoiler: List of Games Tested



*Devil May Cry 3-Dante's Awakening Special:*
_Play!_: Text Displayed properly and cut scenes do load but at a very low 5fps. In game was even worst at a solid 3-4 fps.
_DamonPS2 PRO_: Text did not display properly and cut scenes were black but audio playback was there and seem to run at 40+fps. In game seem to run between 52-60 fps which is a massive improvement.
*Kingdom Hearts II:*
_Play!_ : Menu ran at a solid 58-60fps but the audio seems to be delayed a second or two. video cut scene did terrible running at 4fps, skipping the scene runs at 60fps and in game cut scenes run at 16+fps. In game plays at 12fps+ with graphical glitches.
_DamonPS2 PRO_: Menu ran at a solid 59-60fps but the audio was not delayed. video cut scene did better running at 48-50fps but sounds super scary, skipping the scene runs at 60fps and in game cut scenes run at 60fps mostly but dips as low as 22fps. In game plays at 38-60fps with no graphical glitches, in fact  it was very detailed.


I will test more games once I get the files from my PS2 disc extracted but all in all I got to say this is quite the emulator. You can sync up a Bluetooth controller (I imagine USB controller works) and even save states.
*EDIT: *Big thanks from @ShadowOne333 for helping out with some info and Video source



Spoiler: History Dates



*UPDATE 1/15/18:*The app was removed from the Google Play store as of January 5th and explained on their FaceBook Page


> Since DamonPS2's page description on Google Play violates Google's specifications, we received a Google mail notification asking us to modify the DamonPS2 Google Play page description. So, at the moment DamonPS2 is not visible on Google Play. We will work with Google's needs to modify the DamonPS2 Google Play page. After the page description reaches the Google standard, we will release the APP again.


As of January 10th they had told the people a paid and *free *version would be arriving shortly to celebrate 300,00 user but has been renounced due to issues with with licensing and beeing "hampered" from the outside.


> Yesterday, we made a statement on our facebook. The DamonPS2 team decided that the next update would release both free and paid versions. Because we receive more than 300 e-mails per day, we add more than 10,000 new users per day and total more than 300,000 users. Although only 1% of paying users. In the face of huge enthusiasm players, we chose to allow more players to share our happiness.
> .
> 
> However, when we tried to release a free version of the PS2 emulator to allow more players to play on Android, we were hampered from the outside! This obstruction from the PCSX2 community!



*UPDATE 1/16/18: *DamonPS2 Pro will be back on the Google Play store within the week or so. The developers have said they will be brining a free (but ad filled) version before the 15th of Feburary.


> The paid version of DamonPS2 will soon be resumed on Google Play(Within a week, and previously purchased users do not need to buy again), and the free version (ad version) will be newly added to Google Play before the 15th of next month.






Damonps2 *Facebook page*


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 13, 2017)

$10 for something that's never guaranteed to run  full speed without hacky shit going on? Nah.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 13, 2017)

No thanks. 10 dollars ? What a dirty! I am fine with PC/Laptop with a PS2 emulator.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 13, 2017)

Memoir said:


> $10 for something that's never guaranteed to run  full speed without hacky shit going on? Nah.


Yeah $10 dollars is a lot but that is why Im doing these test. So far is seems legit from my experience.


azoreseuropa said:


> No thanks. 10 dollars ? What a dirty! I am fine with PC/Laptop with a PS2 emulator.


Well I would say do the same with all Emulators and play on a Computer. $10 is a lot to ask for but I bought it to see for my self just to see the progression over time.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 13, 2017)

I believe the devs mentioned the $10 price tag so that they can hire more coders for the project.
Once they hit a goal, they will remove the $10 price tag.

I think I heard this from an "ETA Prime" youtube user video in which he tested the emulator himself.
Hey at least we are getting more emulation options for the PS2.
Hopefully something that can be optimized more than PCSX2 and can run within Android, and hopefully one day implemented into RetroArch for ARM architecture to start with.


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 13, 2017)

Would it run better on shield tv? Play! Is a great POC but god awful in all honesty for gameplay.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 13, 2017)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I believe the devs mentioned the $10 price tag so that they can hire more coders for the project.
> Once they hit a goal, they will remove the $10 price tag.
> 
> I think I heard this from an "ETA Prime" youtube user video in which he tested the emulator himself.
> ...


Thanks, I forgot to provide that info.



KiiWii said:


> Would it run better on shield tv? Play! Is a great POC but god awful in all honesty for gameplay.


I think only suggest snapdragon 835 devices. As of right now I don't think you can download the app from the shield without side loading it.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 13, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Thanks, I forgot to provide that info.
> 
> 
> I think only suggest snapdragon 835 devices. As of right now I don't think you can download the app from the shield without side loading it.


Welcome 
Also, you might want to provide the following info as well:


KiiWii said:


> Would it run better on shield tv? Play! Is a great POC but god awful in all honesty for gameplay.


The devs also mentioned they are working on bringing support for the Nvidia Shield as well.
@BlackWizzard17 you can add this video as reference if you want, it's the one I am using for quoting and referencing everything lol


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 13, 2017)

Vulkan support?

Seein how much it borrows from PPSSPP.

Edit @ShadowOne333 i JUST googled and watched that vid.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 13, 2017)

The logo looks like a ripoff of PPSSPP's.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 13, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> The logo looks like a ripoff of PPSSPP's.


Cuz it is, it's the exact same but slightly rotated (and a different color, of course) 

As to the news, interesting, but the emu uses a lot of frame skipping and hacky methods to get games running as smoothly as they do, which is something I'm not all that interested in for the most part. Nice to see another decent-ish PS2 emulator out there, but I'd rather just use my PC/stream it to my Shield devices than anything.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 13, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Cuz it is, it's the exact same but slightly rotated (and a different color, of course)
> 
> As to the news, interesting, but the emu uses a lot of frame skipping and hacky methods to get games running as smoothly as they do, which is something I'm not all that interested in for the most part. Nice to see another decent-ish PS2 emulator out there, but I'd rather just use my PC/stream it to my Shield devices than anything.


uh... just noticed this, the package name is "com.damonplay.damonps2.pro.ppsspp" lul


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 13, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> uh... just noticed this, the package name is "com.damonplay.damonps2.pro.ppsspp" lul


Yeah the devs themselves have said that the logo and UI is based off of PPSSPP.
You can tell easily by booting up the app in the phone.
Looks very similar to it, but with the core of a PS2 emulator instead of PSP one.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 13, 2017)

who is idiot enough to BUY an EMULATOR
E
M
U
L
A...
fuck off you got it, wtf


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 13, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> who is idiot enough to BUY an EMULATOR
> E
> M
> U
> ...


Don't be like that. Emulators are just like any other piece of software. I'm perfectly fine with this being sold for profit. 10 USD does seem a bit much, though.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 13, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> Don't be like that. Emulators are just like any other piece of software. I'm perfectly fine with this being sold for profit. 10 USD does seem a bit much, though.


but its an emulator dude :/
i really can't see an emulator being sold


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 13, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> uh... just noticed this, the package name is "com.damonplay.damonps2.pro.ppsspp" lul





> About DamonPS2 vs. PPSSPP :
> ..
> 
> Special statement:
> Trademark and intellectual property and gaming entities such as Game ROM, PS2 BIOS, Playstation2, PS2, PSP, PPSSPP etc, belong to Sony and other game manufacturers. The software does not integrate PPSSPP, so it can not run PSP game


Literally from them



BlueFox gui said:


> who is idiot enough to BUY an EMULATOR
> E
> M
> U
> ...


I also bought Drastic DS emulator as well, Anything wrong with that!


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 13, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Literally from them
> 
> 
> I also bought Drastic DS emulator as well, Anything wrong with that!



Why would they put that in the package name? The logo is one thing, but the package name.... why?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BlueFox gui said:


> but its an emulator dude :/
> i really can't see an emulator being sold


I can. DraStic is one of the most widely known ones.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Emulators aren't just "omg such piracy on another system" programs.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 13, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Literally from them
> 
> 
> I also bought Drastic DS emulator as well, Anything wrong with that!


everything 



gnmmarechal said:


> Why would they put that in the package name? The logo is one thing, but the package name.... why?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


yah i know abour drastic, but i got the paid version for free XD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

... i just realized, this is Piraception


----------



## player594 (Dec 22, 2017)

I've been using this on my Shield K1 and it works fairly well. Not full speed of course, but we'll enough in its infancy. I've only tested it with one game so far, but it's fair.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet K1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 13, 2017)

Support for this app has seem to drop, I would advise from purchasing this app until further notice.


Spoiler: OLD



QUOTE]
*DamonPS2 PRO (PS2 Emulator)*
The fastest PS2 Emulator for Android in Global !!!! On Samsung S8 smartphone, the DamonPS2 emulator runs most of the PS2 games smoothly, For example (Samsung Galaxy S8 \ Mi6 \ Huawei P10 \ Snapdragon 835 Inside),
* Final Fantasy X : 60fps
* God of War II : 55fps
* Contra - Shattered Soldier : 48 fps
* marvel vs. capcom 2 : 60 fps
and more ... （More than 90% of the PS2 games can run）[/QUOTE]
*Google PlayStore Link*

I just found out about this Emulator while surfing YouTube on my phone and I didn't see any post about it.​It is a PlayStaion 2 Emulator on the Play store that for the moment will cost you $9.99 USD (The price is so they can get more people on board for development). There is no free version of the app as of right now but the developer(s) wants to provide one have the emu hits more than 50 thousand downloads and will be open source once the free version hits 80 million downloads which is a big mile stone. The emulator is still in early stages app version 0.940-pro.
Video by YouTuber *ETA PRIME*

Nvidia TV is not officially supported since extracting the apk from your phone and loading it to the system would only ask you for a license. The devs said support should happen in two weeks or so according the person in the video.​

For sure I thought it was a scam. I bought it, turned off my WiFI+LTE and started to run some games on my Samsung Galaxy S8 (snapdragon 835). I will​also be comparing it to the PS2 emulator know as PLAY! and the different experiences at default settings.


Spoiler: List of Games Tested



*Devil May Cry 3-Dante's Awakening Special:*
_Play!_: Text Displayed properly and cut scenes do load but at a very low 5fps. In game was even worst at a solid 3-4 fps.
_DamonPS2 PRO_: Text did not display properly and cut scenes were black but audio playback was there and seem to run at 40+fps. In game seem to run between 52-60 fps which is a massive improvement.
*Kingdom Hearts II:*
_Play!_ : Menu ran at a solid 58-60fps but the audio seems to be delayed a second or two. video cut scene did terrible running at 4fps, skipping the scene runs at 60fps and in game cut scenes run at 16+fps. In game plays at 12fps+ with graphical glitches.
_DamonPS2 PRO_: Menu ran at a solid 59-60fps but the audio was not delayed. video cut scene did better running at 48-50fps but sounds super scary, skipping the scene runs at 60fps and in game cut scenes run at 60fps mostly but dips as low as 22fps. In game plays at 38-60fps with no graphical glitches, in fact  it was very detailed.


I will test more games once I get the files from my PS2 disc extracted but all in all I got to say this is quite the emulator. You can sync up a Bluetooth controller (I imagine USB controller works) and even save states.
*EDIT: *Big thanks from @ShadowOne333 for helping out with some info and Video source



Spoiler: History Dates



*UPDATE 1/15/18:*The app was removed from the Google Play store as of January 5th and explained on their FaceBook Page


> Since DamonPS2's page description on Google Play violates Google's specifications, we received a Google mail notification asking us to modify the DamonPS2 Google Play page description. So, at the moment DamonPS2 is not visible on Google Play. We will work with Google's needs to modify the DamonPS2 Google Play page. After the page description reaches the Google standard, we will release the APP again.


As of January 10th they had told the people a paid and *free *version would be arriving shortly to celebrate 300,00 user but has been renounced due to issues with with licensing and beeing "hampered" from the outside.


> Yesterday, we made a statement on our facebook. The DamonPS2 team decided that the next update would release both free and paid versions. Because we receive more than 300 e-mails per day, we add more than 10,000 new users per day and total more than 300,000 users. Although only 1% of paying users. In the face of huge enthusiasm players, we chose to allow more players to share our happiness.
> .
> 
> However, when we tried to release a free version of the PS2 emulator to allow more players to play on Android, we were hampered from the outside! This obstruction from the PCSX2 community!



*UPDATE 1/16/18: *DamonPS2 Pro will be back on the Google Play store within the week or so. The developers have said they will be brining a free (but ad filled) version before the 15th of Feburary.


> The paid version of DamonPS2 will soon be resumed on Google Play(Within a week, and previously purchased users do not need to buy again), and the free version (ad version) will be newly added to Google Play before the 15th of next month.






Damonps2 *Facebook page*


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 13, 2017)

$10 for something that's never guaranteed to run  full speed without hacky shit going on? Nah.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 13, 2017)

No thanks. 10 dollars ? What a dirty! I am fine with PC/Laptop with a PS2 emulator.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 13, 2017)

Memoir said:


> $10 for something that's never guaranteed to run  full speed without hacky shit going on? Nah.


Yeah $10 dollars is a lot but that is why Im doing these test. So far is seems legit from my experience.


azoreseuropa said:


> No thanks. 10 dollars ? What a dirty! I am fine with PC/Laptop with a PS2 emulator.


Well I would say do the same with all Emulators and play on a Computer. $10 is a lot to ask for but I bought it to see for my self just to see the progression over time.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 13, 2017)

I believe the devs mentioned the $10 price tag so that they can hire more coders for the project.
Once they hit a goal, they will remove the $10 price tag.

I think I heard this from an "ETA Prime" youtube user video in which he tested the emulator himself.
Hey at least we are getting more emulation options for the PS2.
Hopefully something that can be optimized more than PCSX2 and can run within Android, and hopefully one day implemented into RetroArch for ARM architecture to start with.


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 13, 2017)

Would it run better on shield tv? Play! Is a great POC but god awful in all honesty for gameplay.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 13, 2017)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I believe the devs mentioned the $10 price tag so that they can hire more coders for the project.
> Once they hit a goal, they will remove the $10 price tag.
> 
> I think I heard this from an "ETA Prime" youtube user video in which he tested the emulator himself.
> ...


Thanks, I forgot to provide that info.



KiiWii said:


> Would it run better on shield tv? Play! Is a great POC but god awful in all honesty for gameplay.


I think only suggest snapdragon 835 devices. As of right now I don't think you can download the app from the shield without side loading it.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 13, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Thanks, I forgot to provide that info.
> 
> 
> I think only suggest snapdragon 835 devices. As of right now I don't think you can download the app from the shield without side loading it.


Welcome 
Also, you might want to provide the following info as well:


KiiWii said:


> Would it run better on shield tv? Play! Is a great POC but god awful in all honesty for gameplay.


The devs also mentioned they are working on bringing support for the Nvidia Shield as well.
@BlackWizzard17 you can add this video as reference if you want, it's the one I am using for quoting and referencing everything lol


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 13, 2017)

Vulkan support?

Seein how much it borrows from PPSSPP.

Edit @ShadowOne333 i JUST googled and watched that vid.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 13, 2017)

The logo looks like a ripoff of PPSSPP's.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 13, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> The logo looks like a ripoff of PPSSPP's.


Cuz it is, it's the exact same but slightly rotated (and a different color, of course) 

As to the news, interesting, but the emu uses a lot of frame skipping and hacky methods to get games running as smoothly as they do, which is something I'm not all that interested in for the most part. Nice to see another decent-ish PS2 emulator out there, but I'd rather just use my PC/stream it to my Shield devices than anything.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 13, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Cuz it is, it's the exact same but slightly rotated (and a different color, of course)
> 
> As to the news, interesting, but the emu uses a lot of frame skipping and hacky methods to get games running as smoothly as they do, which is something I'm not all that interested in for the most part. Nice to see another decent-ish PS2 emulator out there, but I'd rather just use my PC/stream it to my Shield devices than anything.


uh... just noticed this, the package name is "com.damonplay.damonps2.pro.ppsspp" lul


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 13, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> uh... just noticed this, the package name is "com.damonplay.damonps2.pro.ppsspp" lul


Yeah the devs themselves have said that the logo and UI is based off of PPSSPP.
You can tell easily by booting up the app in the phone.
Looks very similar to it, but with the core of a PS2 emulator instead of PSP one.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 13, 2017)

who is idiot enough to BUY an EMULATOR
E
M
U
L
A...
fuck off you got it, wtf


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 13, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> who is idiot enough to BUY an EMULATOR
> E
> M
> U
> ...


Don't be like that. Emulators are just like any other piece of software. I'm perfectly fine with this being sold for profit. 10 USD does seem a bit much, though.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 13, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> Don't be like that. Emulators are just like any other piece of software. I'm perfectly fine with this being sold for profit. 10 USD does seem a bit much, though.


but its an emulator dude :/
i really can't see an emulator being sold


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 13, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> uh... just noticed this, the package name is "com.damonplay.damonps2.pro.ppsspp" lul





> About DamonPS2 vs. PPSSPP :
> ..
> 
> Special statement:
> Trademark and intellectual property and gaming entities such as Game ROM, PS2 BIOS, Playstation2, PS2, PSP, PPSSPP etc, belong to Sony and other game manufacturers. The software does not integrate PPSSPP, so it can not run PSP game


Literally from them



BlueFox gui said:


> who is idiot enough to BUY an EMULATOR
> E
> M
> U
> ...


I also bought Drastic DS emulator as well, Anything wrong with that!


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 13, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Literally from them
> 
> 
> I also bought Drastic DS emulator as well, Anything wrong with that!



Why would they put that in the package name? The logo is one thing, but the package name.... why?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BlueFox gui said:


> but its an emulator dude :/
> i really can't see an emulator being sold


I can. DraStic is one of the most widely known ones.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Emulators aren't just "omg such piracy on another system" programs.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 13, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Literally from them
> 
> 
> I also bought Drastic DS emulator as well, Anything wrong with that!


everything 



gnmmarechal said:


> Why would they put that in the package name? The logo is one thing, but the package name.... why?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


yah i know abour drastic, but i got the paid version for free XD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

... i just realized, this is Piraception


----------



## player594 (Dec 22, 2017)

I've been using this on my Shield K1 and it works fairly well. Not full speed of course, but we'll enough in its infancy. I've only tested it with one game so far, but it's fair.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet K1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 13, 2017)

Support for this app has seem to drop, I would advise from purchasing this app until further notice.


Spoiler: OLD



QUOTE]
*DamonPS2 PRO (PS2 Emulator)*
The fastest PS2 Emulator for Android in Global !!!! On Samsung S8 smartphone, the DamonPS2 emulator runs most of the PS2 games smoothly, For example (Samsung Galaxy S8 \ Mi6 \ Huawei P10 \ Snapdragon 835 Inside),
* Final Fantasy X : 60fps
* God of War II : 55fps
* Contra - Shattered Soldier : 48 fps
* marvel vs. capcom 2 : 60 fps
and more ... （More than 90% of the PS2 games can run）[/QUOTE]
*Google PlayStore Link*

I just found out about this Emulator while surfing YouTube on my phone and I didn't see any post about it.​It is a PlayStaion 2 Emulator on the Play store that for the moment will cost you $9.99 USD (The price is so they can get more people on board for development). There is no free version of the app as of right now but the developer(s) wants to provide one have the emu hits more than 50 thousand downloads and will be open source once the free version hits 80 million downloads which is a big mile stone. The emulator is still in early stages app version 0.940-pro.
Video by YouTuber *ETA PRIME*

Nvidia TV is not officially supported since extracting the apk from your phone and loading it to the system would only ask you for a license. The devs said support should happen in two weeks or so according the person in the video.​

For sure I thought it was a scam. I bought it, turned off my WiFI+LTE and started to run some games on my Samsung Galaxy S8 (snapdragon 835). I will​also be comparing it to the PS2 emulator know as PLAY! and the different experiences at default settings.


Spoiler: List of Games Tested



*Devil May Cry 3-Dante's Awakening Special:*
_Play!_: Text Displayed properly and cut scenes do load but at a very low 5fps. In game was even worst at a solid 3-4 fps.
_DamonPS2 PRO_: Text did not display properly and cut scenes were black but audio playback was there and seem to run at 40+fps. In game seem to run between 52-60 fps which is a massive improvement.
*Kingdom Hearts II:*
_Play!_ : Menu ran at a solid 58-60fps but the audio seems to be delayed a second or two. video cut scene did terrible running at 4fps, skipping the scene runs at 60fps and in game cut scenes run at 16+fps. In game plays at 12fps+ with graphical glitches.
_DamonPS2 PRO_: Menu ran at a solid 59-60fps but the audio was not delayed. video cut scene did better running at 48-50fps but sounds super scary, skipping the scene runs at 60fps and in game cut scenes run at 60fps mostly but dips as low as 22fps. In game plays at 38-60fps with no graphical glitches, in fact  it was very detailed.


I will test more games once I get the files from my PS2 disc extracted but all in all I got to say this is quite the emulator. You can sync up a Bluetooth controller (I imagine USB controller works) and even save states.
*EDIT: *Big thanks from @ShadowOne333 for helping out with some info and Video source



Spoiler: History Dates



*UPDATE 1/15/18:*The app was removed from the Google Play store as of January 5th and explained on their FaceBook Page


> Since DamonPS2's page description on Google Play violates Google's specifications, we received a Google mail notification asking us to modify the DamonPS2 Google Play page description. So, at the moment DamonPS2 is not visible on Google Play. We will work with Google's needs to modify the DamonPS2 Google Play page. After the page description reaches the Google standard, we will release the APP again.


As of January 10th they had told the people a paid and *free *version would be arriving shortly to celebrate 300,00 user but has been renounced due to issues with with licensing and beeing "hampered" from the outside.


> Yesterday, we made a statement on our facebook. The DamonPS2 team decided that the next update would release both free and paid versions. Because we receive more than 300 e-mails per day, we add more than 10,000 new users per day and total more than 300,000 users. Although only 1% of paying users. In the face of huge enthusiasm players, we chose to allow more players to share our happiness.
> .
> 
> However, when we tried to release a free version of the PS2 emulator to allow more players to play on Android, we were hampered from the outside! This obstruction from the PCSX2 community!



*UPDATE 1/16/18: *DamonPS2 Pro will be back on the Google Play store within the week or so. The developers have said they will be brining a free (but ad filled) version before the 15th of Feburary.


> The paid version of DamonPS2 will soon be resumed on Google Play(Within a week, and previously purchased users do not need to buy again), and the free version (ad version) will be newly added to Google Play before the 15th of next month.






Damonps2 *Facebook page*


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 13, 2017)

$10 for something that's never guaranteed to run  full speed without hacky shit going on? Nah.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 13, 2017)

No thanks. 10 dollars ? What a dirty! I am fine with PC/Laptop with a PS2 emulator.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 13, 2017)

Memoir said:


> $10 for something that's never guaranteed to run  full speed without hacky shit going on? Nah.


Yeah $10 dollars is a lot but that is why Im doing these test. So far is seems legit from my experience.


azoreseuropa said:


> No thanks. 10 dollars ? What a dirty! I am fine with PC/Laptop with a PS2 emulator.


Well I would say do the same with all Emulators and play on a Computer. $10 is a lot to ask for but I bought it to see for my self just to see the progression over time.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 13, 2017)

I believe the devs mentioned the $10 price tag so that they can hire more coders for the project.
Once they hit a goal, they will remove the $10 price tag.

I think I heard this from an "ETA Prime" youtube user video in which he tested the emulator himself.
Hey at least we are getting more emulation options for the PS2.
Hopefully something that can be optimized more than PCSX2 and can run within Android, and hopefully one day implemented into RetroArch for ARM architecture to start with.


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 13, 2017)

Would it run better on shield tv? Play! Is a great POC but god awful in all honesty for gameplay.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 13, 2017)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I believe the devs mentioned the $10 price tag so that they can hire more coders for the project.
> Once they hit a goal, they will remove the $10 price tag.
> 
> I think I heard this from an "ETA Prime" youtube user video in which he tested the emulator himself.
> ...


Thanks, I forgot to provide that info.



KiiWii said:


> Would it run better on shield tv? Play! Is a great POC but god awful in all honesty for gameplay.


I think only suggest snapdragon 835 devices. As of right now I don't think you can download the app from the shield without side loading it.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 13, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Thanks, I forgot to provide that info.
> 
> 
> I think only suggest snapdragon 835 devices. As of right now I don't think you can download the app from the shield without side loading it.


Welcome 
Also, you might want to provide the following info as well:


KiiWii said:


> Would it run better on shield tv? Play! Is a great POC but god awful in all honesty for gameplay.


The devs also mentioned they are working on bringing support for the Nvidia Shield as well.
@BlackWizzard17 you can add this video as reference if you want, it's the one I am using for quoting and referencing everything lol


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 13, 2017)

Vulkan support?

Seein how much it borrows from PPSSPP.

Edit @ShadowOne333 i JUST googled and watched that vid.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 13, 2017)

The logo looks like a ripoff of PPSSPP's.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 13, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> The logo looks like a ripoff of PPSSPP's.


Cuz it is, it's the exact same but slightly rotated (and a different color, of course) 

As to the news, interesting, but the emu uses a lot of frame skipping and hacky methods to get games running as smoothly as they do, which is something I'm not all that interested in for the most part. Nice to see another decent-ish PS2 emulator out there, but I'd rather just use my PC/stream it to my Shield devices than anything.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 13, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Cuz it is, it's the exact same but slightly rotated (and a different color, of course)
> 
> As to the news, interesting, but the emu uses a lot of frame skipping and hacky methods to get games running as smoothly as they do, which is something I'm not all that interested in for the most part. Nice to see another decent-ish PS2 emulator out there, but I'd rather just use my PC/stream it to my Shield devices than anything.


uh... just noticed this, the package name is "com.damonplay.damonps2.pro.ppsspp" lul


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 13, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> uh... just noticed this, the package name is "com.damonplay.damonps2.pro.ppsspp" lul


Yeah the devs themselves have said that the logo and UI is based off of PPSSPP.
You can tell easily by booting up the app in the phone.
Looks very similar to it, but with the core of a PS2 emulator instead of PSP one.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 13, 2017)

who is idiot enough to BUY an EMULATOR
E
M
U
L
A...
fuck off you got it, wtf


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 13, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> who is idiot enough to BUY an EMULATOR
> E
> M
> U
> ...


Don't be like that. Emulators are just like any other piece of software. I'm perfectly fine with this being sold for profit. 10 USD does seem a bit much, though.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 13, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> Don't be like that. Emulators are just like any other piece of software. I'm perfectly fine with this being sold for profit. 10 USD does seem a bit much, though.


but its an emulator dude :/
i really can't see an emulator being sold


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 13, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> uh... just noticed this, the package name is "com.damonplay.damonps2.pro.ppsspp" lul





> About DamonPS2 vs. PPSSPP :
> ..
> 
> Special statement:
> Trademark and intellectual property and gaming entities such as Game ROM, PS2 BIOS, Playstation2, PS2, PSP, PPSSPP etc, belong to Sony and other game manufacturers. The software does not integrate PPSSPP, so it can not run PSP game


Literally from them



BlueFox gui said:


> who is idiot enough to BUY an EMULATOR
> E
> M
> U
> ...


I also bought Drastic DS emulator as well, Anything wrong with that!


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 13, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Literally from them
> 
> 
> I also bought Drastic DS emulator as well, Anything wrong with that!



Why would they put that in the package name? The logo is one thing, but the package name.... why?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BlueFox gui said:


> but its an emulator dude :/
> i really can't see an emulator being sold


I can. DraStic is one of the most widely known ones.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Emulators aren't just "omg such piracy on another system" programs.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 13, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Literally from them
> 
> 
> I also bought Drastic DS emulator as well, Anything wrong with that!


everything 



gnmmarechal said:


> Why would they put that in the package name? The logo is one thing, but the package name.... why?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


yah i know abour drastic, but i got the paid version for free XD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

... i just realized, this is Piraception


----------



## player594 (Dec 22, 2017)

I've been using this on my Shield K1 and it works fairly well. Not full speed of course, but we'll enough in its infancy. I've only tested it with one game so far, but it's fair.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet K1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 13, 2017)

Support for this app has seem to drop, I would advise from purchasing this app until further notice.


Spoiler: OLD



QUOTE]
*DamonPS2 PRO (PS2 Emulator)*
The fastest PS2 Emulator for Android in Global !!!! On Samsung S8 smartphone, the DamonPS2 emulator runs most of the PS2 games smoothly, For example (Samsung Galaxy S8 \ Mi6 \ Huawei P10 \ Snapdragon 835 Inside),
* Final Fantasy X : 60fps
* God of War II : 55fps
* Contra - Shattered Soldier : 48 fps
* marvel vs. capcom 2 : 60 fps
and more ... （More than 90% of the PS2 games can run）[/QUOTE]
*Google PlayStore Link*

I just found out about this Emulator while surfing YouTube on my phone and I didn't see any post about it.​It is a PlayStaion 2 Emulator on the Play store that for the moment will cost you $9.99 USD (The price is so they can get more people on board for development). There is no free version of the app as of right now but the developer(s) wants to provide one have the emu hits more than 50 thousand downloads and will be open source once the free version hits 80 million downloads which is a big mile stone. The emulator is still in early stages app version 0.940-pro.
Video by YouTuber *ETA PRIME*

Nvidia TV is not officially supported since extracting the apk from your phone and loading it to the system would only ask you for a license. The devs said support should happen in two weeks or so according the person in the video.​

For sure I thought it was a scam. I bought it, turned off my WiFI+LTE and started to run some games on my Samsung Galaxy S8 (snapdragon 835). I will​also be comparing it to the PS2 emulator know as PLAY! and the different experiences at default settings.


Spoiler: List of Games Tested



*Devil May Cry 3-Dante's Awakening Special:*
_Play!_: Text Displayed properly and cut scenes do load but at a very low 5fps. In game was even worst at a solid 3-4 fps.
_DamonPS2 PRO_: Text did not display properly and cut scenes were black but audio playback was there and seem to run at 40+fps. In game seem to run between 52-60 fps which is a massive improvement.
*Kingdom Hearts II:*
_Play!_ : Menu ran at a solid 58-60fps but the audio seems to be delayed a second or two. video cut scene did terrible running at 4fps, skipping the scene runs at 60fps and in game cut scenes run at 16+fps. In game plays at 12fps+ with graphical glitches.
_DamonPS2 PRO_: Menu ran at a solid 59-60fps but the audio was not delayed. video cut scene did better running at 48-50fps but sounds super scary, skipping the scene runs at 60fps and in game cut scenes run at 60fps mostly but dips as low as 22fps. In game plays at 38-60fps with no graphical glitches, in fact  it was very detailed.


I will test more games once I get the files from my PS2 disc extracted but all in all I got to say this is quite the emulator. You can sync up a Bluetooth controller (I imagine USB controller works) and even save states.
*EDIT: *Big thanks from @ShadowOne333 for helping out with some info and Video source



Spoiler: History Dates



*UPDATE 1/15/18:*The app was removed from the Google Play store as of January 5th and explained on their FaceBook Page


> Since DamonPS2's page description on Google Play violates Google's specifications, we received a Google mail notification asking us to modify the DamonPS2 Google Play page description. So, at the moment DamonPS2 is not visible on Google Play. We will work with Google's needs to modify the DamonPS2 Google Play page. After the page description reaches the Google standard, we will release the APP again.


As of January 10th they had told the people a paid and *free *version would be arriving shortly to celebrate 300,00 user but has been renounced due to issues with with licensing and beeing "hampered" from the outside.


> Yesterday, we made a statement on our facebook. The DamonPS2 team decided that the next update would release both free and paid versions. Because we receive more than 300 e-mails per day, we add more than 10,000 new users per day and total more than 300,000 users. Although only 1% of paying users. In the face of huge enthusiasm players, we chose to allow more players to share our happiness.
> .
> 
> However, when we tried to release a free version of the PS2 emulator to allow more players to play on Android, we were hampered from the outside! This obstruction from the PCSX2 community!



*UPDATE 1/16/18: *DamonPS2 Pro will be back on the Google Play store within the week or so. The developers have said they will be brining a free (but ad filled) version before the 15th of Feburary.


> The paid version of DamonPS2 will soon be resumed on Google Play(Within a week, and previously purchased users do not need to buy again), and the free version (ad version) will be newly added to Google Play before the 15th of next month.






Damonps2 *Facebook page*


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 13, 2017)

$10 for something that's never guaranteed to run  full speed without hacky shit going on? Nah.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 13, 2017)

No thanks. 10 dollars ? What a dirty! I am fine with PC/Laptop with a PS2 emulator.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 13, 2017)

Memoir said:


> $10 for something that's never guaranteed to run  full speed without hacky shit going on? Nah.


Yeah $10 dollars is a lot but that is why Im doing these test. So far is seems legit from my experience.


azoreseuropa said:


> No thanks. 10 dollars ? What a dirty! I am fine with PC/Laptop with a PS2 emulator.


Well I would say do the same with all Emulators and play on a Computer. $10 is a lot to ask for but I bought it to see for my self just to see the progression over time.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 13, 2017)

I believe the devs mentioned the $10 price tag so that they can hire more coders for the project.
Once they hit a goal, they will remove the $10 price tag.

I think I heard this from an "ETA Prime" youtube user video in which he tested the emulator himself.
Hey at least we are getting more emulation options for the PS2.
Hopefully something that can be optimized more than PCSX2 and can run within Android, and hopefully one day implemented into RetroArch for ARM architecture to start with.


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 13, 2017)

Would it run better on shield tv? Play! Is a great POC but god awful in all honesty for gameplay.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 13, 2017)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I believe the devs mentioned the $10 price tag so that they can hire more coders for the project.
> Once they hit a goal, they will remove the $10 price tag.
> 
> I think I heard this from an "ETA Prime" youtube user video in which he tested the emulator himself.
> ...


Thanks, I forgot to provide that info.



KiiWii said:


> Would it run better on shield tv? Play! Is a great POC but god awful in all honesty for gameplay.


I think only suggest snapdragon 835 devices. As of right now I don't think you can download the app from the shield without side loading it.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 13, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Thanks, I forgot to provide that info.
> 
> 
> I think only suggest snapdragon 835 devices. As of right now I don't think you can download the app from the shield without side loading it.


Welcome 
Also, you might want to provide the following info as well:


KiiWii said:


> Would it run better on shield tv? Play! Is a great POC but god awful in all honesty for gameplay.


The devs also mentioned they are working on bringing support for the Nvidia Shield as well.
@BlackWizzard17 you can add this video as reference if you want, it's the one I am using for quoting and referencing everything lol


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 13, 2017)

Vulkan support?

Seein how much it borrows from PPSSPP.

Edit @ShadowOne333 i JUST googled and watched that vid.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 13, 2017)

The logo looks like a ripoff of PPSSPP's.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 13, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> The logo looks like a ripoff of PPSSPP's.


Cuz it is, it's the exact same but slightly rotated (and a different color, of course) 

As to the news, interesting, but the emu uses a lot of frame skipping and hacky methods to get games running as smoothly as they do, which is something I'm not all that interested in for the most part. Nice to see another decent-ish PS2 emulator out there, but I'd rather just use my PC/stream it to my Shield devices than anything.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 13, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Cuz it is, it's the exact same but slightly rotated (and a different color, of course)
> 
> As to the news, interesting, but the emu uses a lot of frame skipping and hacky methods to get games running as smoothly as they do, which is something I'm not all that interested in for the most part. Nice to see another decent-ish PS2 emulator out there, but I'd rather just use my PC/stream it to my Shield devices than anything.


uh... just noticed this, the package name is "com.damonplay.damonps2.pro.ppsspp" lul


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 13, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> uh... just noticed this, the package name is "com.damonplay.damonps2.pro.ppsspp" lul


Yeah the devs themselves have said that the logo and UI is based off of PPSSPP.
You can tell easily by booting up the app in the phone.
Looks very similar to it, but with the core of a PS2 emulator instead of PSP one.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 13, 2017)

who is idiot enough to BUY an EMULATOR
E
M
U
L
A...
fuck off you got it, wtf


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 13, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> who is idiot enough to BUY an EMULATOR
> E
> M
> U
> ...


Don't be like that. Emulators are just like any other piece of software. I'm perfectly fine with this being sold for profit. 10 USD does seem a bit much, though.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 13, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> Don't be like that. Emulators are just like any other piece of software. I'm perfectly fine with this being sold for profit. 10 USD does seem a bit much, though.


but its an emulator dude :/
i really can't see an emulator being sold


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 13, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> uh... just noticed this, the package name is "com.damonplay.damonps2.pro.ppsspp" lul





> About DamonPS2 vs. PPSSPP :
> ..
> 
> Special statement:
> Trademark and intellectual property and gaming entities such as Game ROM, PS2 BIOS, Playstation2, PS2, PSP, PPSSPP etc, belong to Sony and other game manufacturers. The software does not integrate PPSSPP, so it can not run PSP game


Literally from them



BlueFox gui said:


> who is idiot enough to BUY an EMULATOR
> E
> M
> U
> ...


I also bought Drastic DS emulator as well, Anything wrong with that!


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 13, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Literally from them
> 
> 
> I also bought Drastic DS emulator as well, Anything wrong with that!



Why would they put that in the package name? The logo is one thing, but the package name.... why?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BlueFox gui said:


> but its an emulator dude :/
> i really can't see an emulator being sold


I can. DraStic is one of the most widely known ones.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Emulators aren't just "omg such piracy on another system" programs.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 13, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Literally from them
> 
> 
> I also bought Drastic DS emulator as well, Anything wrong with that!


everything 



gnmmarechal said:


> Why would they put that in the package name? The logo is one thing, but the package name.... why?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


yah i know abour drastic, but i got the paid version for free XD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

... i just realized, this is Piraception


----------



## player594 (Dec 22, 2017)

I've been using this on my Shield K1 and it works fairly well. Not full speed of course, but we'll enough in its infancy. I've only tested it with one game so far, but it's fair.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet K1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 13, 2017)

Support for this app has seem to drop, I would advise from purchasing this app until further notice.


Spoiler: OLD



QUOTE]
*DamonPS2 PRO (PS2 Emulator)*
The fastest PS2 Emulator for Android in Global !!!! On Samsung S8 smartphone, the DamonPS2 emulator runs most of the PS2 games smoothly, For example (Samsung Galaxy S8 \ Mi6 \ Huawei P10 \ Snapdragon 835 Inside),
* Final Fantasy X : 60fps
* God of War II : 55fps
* Contra - Shattered Soldier : 48 fps
* marvel vs. capcom 2 : 60 fps
and more ... （More than 90% of the PS2 games can run）[/QUOTE]
*Google PlayStore Link*

I just found out about this Emulator while surfing YouTube on my phone and I didn't see any post about it.​It is a PlayStaion 2 Emulator on the Play store that for the moment will cost you $9.99 USD (The price is so they can get more people on board for development). There is no free version of the app as of right now but the developer(s) wants to provide one have the emu hits more than 50 thousand downloads and will be open source once the free version hits 80 million downloads which is a big mile stone. The emulator is still in early stages app version 0.940-pro.
Video by YouTuber *ETA PRIME*

Nvidia TV is not officially supported since extracting the apk from your phone and loading it to the system would only ask you for a license. The devs said support should happen in two weeks or so according the person in the video.​

For sure I thought it was a scam. I bought it, turned off my WiFI+LTE and started to run some games on my Samsung Galaxy S8 (snapdragon 835). I will​also be comparing it to the PS2 emulator know as PLAY! and the different experiences at default settings.


Spoiler: List of Games Tested



*Devil May Cry 3-Dante's Awakening Special:*
_Play!_: Text Displayed properly and cut scenes do load but at a very low 5fps. In game was even worst at a solid 3-4 fps.
_DamonPS2 PRO_: Text did not display properly and cut scenes were black but audio playback was there and seem to run at 40+fps. In game seem to run between 52-60 fps which is a massive improvement.
*Kingdom Hearts II:*
_Play!_ : Menu ran at a solid 58-60fps but the audio seems to be delayed a second or two. video cut scene did terrible running at 4fps, skipping the scene runs at 60fps and in game cut scenes run at 16+fps. In game plays at 12fps+ with graphical glitches.
_DamonPS2 PRO_: Menu ran at a solid 59-60fps but the audio was not delayed. video cut scene did better running at 48-50fps but sounds super scary, skipping the scene runs at 60fps and in game cut scenes run at 60fps mostly but dips as low as 22fps. In game plays at 38-60fps with no graphical glitches, in fact  it was very detailed.


I will test more games once I get the files from my PS2 disc extracted but all in all I got to say this is quite the emulator. You can sync up a Bluetooth controller (I imagine USB controller works) and even save states.
*EDIT: *Big thanks from @ShadowOne333 for helping out with some info and Video source



Spoiler: History Dates



*UPDATE 1/15/18:*The app was removed from the Google Play store as of January 5th and explained on their FaceBook Page


> Since DamonPS2's page description on Google Play violates Google's specifications, we received a Google mail notification asking us to modify the DamonPS2 Google Play page description. So, at the moment DamonPS2 is not visible on Google Play. We will work with Google's needs to modify the DamonPS2 Google Play page. After the page description reaches the Google standard, we will release the APP again.


As of January 10th they had told the people a paid and *free *version would be arriving shortly to celebrate 300,00 user but has been renounced due to issues with with licensing and beeing "hampered" from the outside.


> Yesterday, we made a statement on our facebook. The DamonPS2 team decided that the next update would release both free and paid versions. Because we receive more than 300 e-mails per day, we add more than 10,000 new users per day and total more than 300,000 users. Although only 1% of paying users. In the face of huge enthusiasm players, we chose to allow more players to share our happiness.
> .
> 
> However, when we tried to release a free version of the PS2 emulator to allow more players to play on Android, we were hampered from the outside! This obstruction from the PCSX2 community!



*UPDATE 1/16/18: *DamonPS2 Pro will be back on the Google Play store within the week or so. The developers have said they will be brining a free (but ad filled) version before the 15th of Feburary.


> The paid version of DamonPS2 will soon be resumed on Google Play(Within a week, and previously purchased users do not need to buy again), and the free version (ad version) will be newly added to Google Play before the 15th of next month.






Damonps2 *Facebook page*


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 13, 2017)

$10 for something that's never guaranteed to run  full speed without hacky shit going on? Nah.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 13, 2017)

No thanks. 10 dollars ? What a dirty! I am fine with PC/Laptop with a PS2 emulator.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 13, 2017)

Memoir said:


> $10 for something that's never guaranteed to run  full speed without hacky shit going on? Nah.


Yeah $10 dollars is a lot but that is why Im doing these test. So far is seems legit from my experience.


azoreseuropa said:


> No thanks. 10 dollars ? What a dirty! I am fine with PC/Laptop with a PS2 emulator.


Well I would say do the same with all Emulators and play on a Computer. $10 is a lot to ask for but I bought it to see for my self just to see the progression over time.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 13, 2017)

I believe the devs mentioned the $10 price tag so that they can hire more coders for the project.
Once they hit a goal, they will remove the $10 price tag.

I think I heard this from an "ETA Prime" youtube user video in which he tested the emulator himself.
Hey at least we are getting more emulation options for the PS2.
Hopefully something that can be optimized more than PCSX2 and can run within Android, and hopefully one day implemented into RetroArch for ARM architecture to start with.


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 13, 2017)

Would it run better on shield tv? Play! Is a great POC but god awful in all honesty for gameplay.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 13, 2017)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I believe the devs mentioned the $10 price tag so that they can hire more coders for the project.
> Once they hit a goal, they will remove the $10 price tag.
> 
> I think I heard this from an "ETA Prime" youtube user video in which he tested the emulator himself.
> ...


Thanks, I forgot to provide that info.



KiiWii said:


> Would it run better on shield tv? Play! Is a great POC but god awful in all honesty for gameplay.


I think only suggest snapdragon 835 devices. As of right now I don't think you can download the app from the shield without side loading it.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 13, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Thanks, I forgot to provide that info.
> 
> 
> I think only suggest snapdragon 835 devices. As of right now I don't think you can download the app from the shield without side loading it.


Welcome 
Also, you might want to provide the following info as well:


KiiWii said:


> Would it run better on shield tv? Play! Is a great POC but god awful in all honesty for gameplay.


The devs also mentioned they are working on bringing support for the Nvidia Shield as well.
@BlackWizzard17 you can add this video as reference if you want, it's the one I am using for quoting and referencing everything lol


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 13, 2017)

Vulkan support?

Seein how much it borrows from PPSSPP.

Edit @ShadowOne333 i JUST googled and watched that vid.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 13, 2017)

The logo looks like a ripoff of PPSSPP's.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 13, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> The logo looks like a ripoff of PPSSPP's.


Cuz it is, it's the exact same but slightly rotated (and a different color, of course) 

As to the news, interesting, but the emu uses a lot of frame skipping and hacky methods to get games running as smoothly as they do, which is something I'm not all that interested in for the most part. Nice to see another decent-ish PS2 emulator out there, but I'd rather just use my PC/stream it to my Shield devices than anything.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 13, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Cuz it is, it's the exact same but slightly rotated (and a different color, of course)
> 
> As to the news, interesting, but the emu uses a lot of frame skipping and hacky methods to get games running as smoothly as they do, which is something I'm not all that interested in for the most part. Nice to see another decent-ish PS2 emulator out there, but I'd rather just use my PC/stream it to my Shield devices than anything.


uh... just noticed this, the package name is "com.damonplay.damonps2.pro.ppsspp" lul


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 13, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> uh... just noticed this, the package name is "com.damonplay.damonps2.pro.ppsspp" lul


Yeah the devs themselves have said that the logo and UI is based off of PPSSPP.
You can tell easily by booting up the app in the phone.
Looks very similar to it, but with the core of a PS2 emulator instead of PSP one.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 13, 2017)

who is idiot enough to BUY an EMULATOR
E
M
U
L
A...
fuck off you got it, wtf


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 13, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> who is idiot enough to BUY an EMULATOR
> E
> M
> U
> ...


Don't be like that. Emulators are just like any other piece of software. I'm perfectly fine with this being sold for profit. 10 USD does seem a bit much, though.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 13, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> Don't be like that. Emulators are just like any other piece of software. I'm perfectly fine with this being sold for profit. 10 USD does seem a bit much, though.


but its an emulator dude :/
i really can't see an emulator being sold


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 13, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> uh... just noticed this, the package name is "com.damonplay.damonps2.pro.ppsspp" lul





> About DamonPS2 vs. PPSSPP :
> ..
> 
> Special statement:
> Trademark and intellectual property and gaming entities such as Game ROM, PS2 BIOS, Playstation2, PS2, PSP, PPSSPP etc, belong to Sony and other game manufacturers. The software does not integrate PPSSPP, so it can not run PSP game


Literally from them



BlueFox gui said:


> who is idiot enough to BUY an EMULATOR
> E
> M
> U
> ...


I also bought Drastic DS emulator as well, Anything wrong with that!


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 13, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Literally from them
> 
> 
> I also bought Drastic DS emulator as well, Anything wrong with that!



Why would they put that in the package name? The logo is one thing, but the package name.... why?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BlueFox gui said:


> but its an emulator dude :/
> i really can't see an emulator being sold


I can. DraStic is one of the most widely known ones.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Emulators aren't just "omg such piracy on another system" programs.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 13, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Literally from them
> 
> 
> I also bought Drastic DS emulator as well, Anything wrong with that!


everything 



gnmmarechal said:


> Why would they put that in the package name? The logo is one thing, but the package name.... why?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


yah i know abour drastic, but i got the paid version for free XD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

... i just realized, this is Piraception


----------



## player594 (Dec 22, 2017)

I've been using this on my Shield K1 and it works fairly well. Not full speed of course, but we'll enough in its infancy. I've only tested it with one game so far, but it's fair.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet K1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 13, 2017)

Support for this app has seem to drop, I would advise from purchasing this app until further notice.


Spoiler: OLD



QUOTE]
*DamonPS2 PRO (PS2 Emulator)*
The fastest PS2 Emulator for Android in Global !!!! On Samsung S8 smartphone, the DamonPS2 emulator runs most of the PS2 games smoothly, For example (Samsung Galaxy S8 \ Mi6 \ Huawei P10 \ Snapdragon 835 Inside),
* Final Fantasy X : 60fps
* God of War II : 55fps
* Contra - Shattered Soldier : 48 fps
* marvel vs. capcom 2 : 60 fps
and more ... （More than 90% of the PS2 games can run）[/QUOTE]
*Google PlayStore Link*

I just found out about this Emulator while surfing YouTube on my phone and I didn't see any post about it.​It is a PlayStaion 2 Emulator on the Play store that for the moment will cost you $9.99 USD (The price is so they can get more people on board for development). There is no free version of the app as of right now but the developer(s) wants to provide one have the emu hits more than 50 thousand downloads and will be open source once the free version hits 80 million downloads which is a big mile stone. The emulator is still in early stages app version 0.940-pro.
Video by YouTuber *ETA PRIME*

Nvidia TV is not officially supported since extracting the apk from your phone and loading it to the system would only ask you for a license. The devs said support should happen in two weeks or so according the person in the video.​

For sure I thought it was a scam. I bought it, turned off my WiFI+LTE and started to run some games on my Samsung Galaxy S8 (snapdragon 835). I will​also be comparing it to the PS2 emulator know as PLAY! and the different experiences at default settings.


Spoiler: List of Games Tested



*Devil May Cry 3-Dante's Awakening Special:*
_Play!_: Text Displayed properly and cut scenes do load but at a very low 5fps. In game was even worst at a solid 3-4 fps.
_DamonPS2 PRO_: Text did not display properly and cut scenes were black but audio playback was there and seem to run at 40+fps. In game seem to run between 52-60 fps which is a massive improvement.
*Kingdom Hearts II:*
_Play!_ : Menu ran at a solid 58-60fps but the audio seems to be delayed a second or two. video cut scene did terrible running at 4fps, skipping the scene runs at 60fps and in game cut scenes run at 16+fps. In game plays at 12fps+ with graphical glitches.
_DamonPS2 PRO_: Menu ran at a solid 59-60fps but the audio was not delayed. video cut scene did better running at 48-50fps but sounds super scary, skipping the scene runs at 60fps and in game cut scenes run at 60fps mostly but dips as low as 22fps. In game plays at 38-60fps with no graphical glitches, in fact  it was very detailed.


I will test more games once I get the files from my PS2 disc extracted but all in all I got to say this is quite the emulator. You can sync up a Bluetooth controller (I imagine USB controller works) and even save states.
*EDIT: *Big thanks from @ShadowOne333 for helping out with some info and Video source



Spoiler: History Dates



*UPDATE 1/15/18:*The app was removed from the Google Play store as of January 5th and explained on their FaceBook Page


> Since DamonPS2's page description on Google Play violates Google's specifications, we received a Google mail notification asking us to modify the DamonPS2 Google Play page description. So, at the moment DamonPS2 is not visible on Google Play. We will work with Google's needs to modify the DamonPS2 Google Play page. After the page description reaches the Google standard, we will release the APP again.


As of January 10th they had told the people a paid and *free *version would be arriving shortly to celebrate 300,00 user but has been renounced due to issues with with licensing and beeing "hampered" from the outside.


> Yesterday, we made a statement on our facebook. The DamonPS2 team decided that the next update would release both free and paid versions. Because we receive more than 300 e-mails per day, we add more than 10,000 new users per day and total more than 300,000 users. Although only 1% of paying users. In the face of huge enthusiasm players, we chose to allow more players to share our happiness.
> .
> 
> However, when we tried to release a free version of the PS2 emulator to allow more players to play on Android, we were hampered from the outside! This obstruction from the PCSX2 community!



*UPDATE 1/16/18: *DamonPS2 Pro will be back on the Google Play store within the week or so. The developers have said they will be brining a free (but ad filled) version before the 15th of Feburary.


> The paid version of DamonPS2 will soon be resumed on Google Play(Within a week, and previously purchased users do not need to buy again), and the free version (ad version) will be newly added to Google Play before the 15th of next month.






Damonps2 *Facebook page*


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 13, 2017)

$10 for something that's never guaranteed to run  full speed without hacky shit going on? Nah.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 13, 2017)

No thanks. 10 dollars ? What a dirty! I am fine with PC/Laptop with a PS2 emulator.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 13, 2017)

Memoir said:


> $10 for something that's never guaranteed to run  full speed without hacky shit going on? Nah.


Yeah $10 dollars is a lot but that is why Im doing these test. So far is seems legit from my experience.


azoreseuropa said:


> No thanks. 10 dollars ? What a dirty! I am fine with PC/Laptop with a PS2 emulator.


Well I would say do the same with all Emulators and play on a Computer. $10 is a lot to ask for but I bought it to see for my self just to see the progression over time.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 13, 2017)

I believe the devs mentioned the $10 price tag so that they can hire more coders for the project.
Once they hit a goal, they will remove the $10 price tag.

I think I heard this from an "ETA Prime" youtube user video in which he tested the emulator himself.
Hey at least we are getting more emulation options for the PS2.
Hopefully something that can be optimized more than PCSX2 and can run within Android, and hopefully one day implemented into RetroArch for ARM architecture to start with.


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 13, 2017)

Would it run better on shield tv? Play! Is a great POC but god awful in all honesty for gameplay.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 13, 2017)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I believe the devs mentioned the $10 price tag so that they can hire more coders for the project.
> Once they hit a goal, they will remove the $10 price tag.
> 
> I think I heard this from an "ETA Prime" youtube user video in which he tested the emulator himself.
> ...


Thanks, I forgot to provide that info.



KiiWii said:


> Would it run better on shield tv? Play! Is a great POC but god awful in all honesty for gameplay.


I think only suggest snapdragon 835 devices. As of right now I don't think you can download the app from the shield without side loading it.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 13, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Thanks, I forgot to provide that info.
> 
> 
> I think only suggest snapdragon 835 devices. As of right now I don't think you can download the app from the shield without side loading it.


Welcome 
Also, you might want to provide the following info as well:


KiiWii said:


> Would it run better on shield tv? Play! Is a great POC but god awful in all honesty for gameplay.


The devs also mentioned they are working on bringing support for the Nvidia Shield as well.
@BlackWizzard17 you can add this video as reference if you want, it's the one I am using for quoting and referencing everything lol


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 13, 2017)

Vulkan support?

Seein how much it borrows from PPSSPP.

Edit @ShadowOne333 i JUST googled and watched that vid.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 13, 2017)

The logo looks like a ripoff of PPSSPP's.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 13, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> The logo looks like a ripoff of PPSSPP's.


Cuz it is, it's the exact same but slightly rotated (and a different color, of course) 

As to the news, interesting, but the emu uses a lot of frame skipping and hacky methods to get games running as smoothly as they do, which is something I'm not all that interested in for the most part. Nice to see another decent-ish PS2 emulator out there, but I'd rather just use my PC/stream it to my Shield devices than anything.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 13, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Cuz it is, it's the exact same but slightly rotated (and a different color, of course)
> 
> As to the news, interesting, but the emu uses a lot of frame skipping and hacky methods to get games running as smoothly as they do, which is something I'm not all that interested in for the most part. Nice to see another decent-ish PS2 emulator out there, but I'd rather just use my PC/stream it to my Shield devices than anything.


uh... just noticed this, the package name is "com.damonplay.damonps2.pro.ppsspp" lul


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 13, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> uh... just noticed this, the package name is "com.damonplay.damonps2.pro.ppsspp" lul


Yeah the devs themselves have said that the logo and UI is based off of PPSSPP.
You can tell easily by booting up the app in the phone.
Looks very similar to it, but with the core of a PS2 emulator instead of PSP one.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 13, 2017)

who is idiot enough to BUY an EMULATOR
E
M
U
L
A...
fuck off you got it, wtf


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 13, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> who is idiot enough to BUY an EMULATOR
> E
> M
> U
> ...


Don't be like that. Emulators are just like any other piece of software. I'm perfectly fine with this being sold for profit. 10 USD does seem a bit much, though.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 13, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> Don't be like that. Emulators are just like any other piece of software. I'm perfectly fine with this being sold for profit. 10 USD does seem a bit much, though.


but its an emulator dude :/
i really can't see an emulator being sold


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 13, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> uh... just noticed this, the package name is "com.damonplay.damonps2.pro.ppsspp" lul





> About DamonPS2 vs. PPSSPP :
> ..
> 
> Special statement:
> Trademark and intellectual property and gaming entities such as Game ROM, PS2 BIOS, Playstation2, PS2, PSP, PPSSPP etc, belong to Sony and other game manufacturers. The software does not integrate PPSSPP, so it can not run PSP game


Literally from them



BlueFox gui said:


> who is idiot enough to BUY an EMULATOR
> E
> M
> U
> ...


I also bought Drastic DS emulator as well, Anything wrong with that!


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 13, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Literally from them
> 
> 
> I also bought Drastic DS emulator as well, Anything wrong with that!



Why would they put that in the package name? The logo is one thing, but the package name.... why?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BlueFox gui said:


> but its an emulator dude :/
> i really can't see an emulator being sold


I can. DraStic is one of the most widely known ones.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Emulators aren't just "omg such piracy on another system" programs.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 13, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Literally from them
> 
> 
> I also bought Drastic DS emulator as well, Anything wrong with that!


everything 



gnmmarechal said:


> Why would they put that in the package name? The logo is one thing, but the package name.... why?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


yah i know abour drastic, but i got the paid version for free XD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

... i just realized, this is Piraception


----------



## player594 (Dec 22, 2017)

I've been using this on my Shield K1 and it works fairly well. Not full speed of course, but we'll enough in its infancy. I've only tested it with one game so far, but it's fair.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet K1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 13, 2017)

Support for this app has seem to drop, I would advise from purchasing this app until further notice.


Spoiler: OLD



QUOTE]
*DamonPS2 PRO (PS2 Emulator)*
The fastest PS2 Emulator for Android in Global !!!! On Samsung S8 smartphone, the DamonPS2 emulator runs most of the PS2 games smoothly, For example (Samsung Galaxy S8 \ Mi6 \ Huawei P10 \ Snapdragon 835 Inside),
* Final Fantasy X : 60fps
* God of War II : 55fps
* Contra - Shattered Soldier : 48 fps
* marvel vs. capcom 2 : 60 fps
and more ... （More than 90% of the PS2 games can run）[/QUOTE]
*Google PlayStore Link*

I just found out about this Emulator while surfing YouTube on my phone and I didn't see any post about it.​It is a PlayStaion 2 Emulator on the Play store that for the moment will cost you $9.99 USD (The price is so they can get more people on board for development). There is no free version of the app as of right now but the developer(s) wants to provide one have the emu hits more than 50 thousand downloads and will be open source once the free version hits 80 million downloads which is a big mile stone. The emulator is still in early stages app version 0.940-pro.
Video by YouTuber *ETA PRIME*

Nvidia TV is not officially supported since extracting the apk from your phone and loading it to the system would only ask you for a license. The devs said support should happen in two weeks or so according the person in the video.​

For sure I thought it was a scam. I bought it, turned off my WiFI+LTE and started to run some games on my Samsung Galaxy S8 (snapdragon 835). I will​also be comparing it to the PS2 emulator know as PLAY! and the different experiences at default settings.


Spoiler: List of Games Tested



*Devil May Cry 3-Dante's Awakening Special:*
_Play!_: Text Displayed properly and cut scenes do load but at a very low 5fps. In game was even worst at a solid 3-4 fps.
_DamonPS2 PRO_: Text did not display properly and cut scenes were black but audio playback was there and seem to run at 40+fps. In game seem to run between 52-60 fps which is a massive improvement.
*Kingdom Hearts II:*
_Play!_ : Menu ran at a solid 58-60fps but the audio seems to be delayed a second or two. video cut scene did terrible running at 4fps, skipping the scene runs at 60fps and in game cut scenes run at 16+fps. In game plays at 12fps+ with graphical glitches.
_DamonPS2 PRO_: Menu ran at a solid 59-60fps but the audio was not delayed. video cut scene did better running at 48-50fps but sounds super scary, skipping the scene runs at 60fps and in game cut scenes run at 60fps mostly but dips as low as 22fps. In game plays at 38-60fps with no graphical glitches, in fact  it was very detailed.


I will test more games once I get the files from my PS2 disc extracted but all in all I got to say this is quite the emulator. You can sync up a Bluetooth controller (I imagine USB controller works) and even save states.
*EDIT: *Big thanks from @ShadowOne333 for helping out with some info and Video source



Spoiler: History Dates



*UPDATE 1/15/18:*The app was removed from the Google Play store as of January 5th and explained on their FaceBook Page


> Since DamonPS2's page description on Google Play violates Google's specifications, we received a Google mail notification asking us to modify the DamonPS2 Google Play page description. So, at the moment DamonPS2 is not visible on Google Play. We will work with Google's needs to modify the DamonPS2 Google Play page. After the page description reaches the Google standard, we will release the APP again.


As of January 10th they had told the people a paid and *free *version would be arriving shortly to celebrate 300,00 user but has been renounced due to issues with with licensing and beeing "hampered" from the outside.


> Yesterday, we made a statement on our facebook. The DamonPS2 team decided that the next update would release both free and paid versions. Because we receive more than 300 e-mails per day, we add more than 10,000 new users per day and total more than 300,000 users. Although only 1% of paying users. In the face of huge enthusiasm players, we chose to allow more players to share our happiness.
> .
> 
> However, when we tried to release a free version of the PS2 emulator to allow more players to play on Android, we were hampered from the outside! This obstruction from the PCSX2 community!



*UPDATE 1/16/18: *DamonPS2 Pro will be back on the Google Play store within the week or so. The developers have said they will be brining a free (but ad filled) version before the 15th of Feburary.


> The paid version of DamonPS2 will soon be resumed on Google Play(Within a week, and previously purchased users do not need to buy again), and the free version (ad version) will be newly added to Google Play before the 15th of next month.






Damonps2 *Facebook page*


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 13, 2017)

$10 for something that's never guaranteed to run  full speed without hacky shit going on? Nah.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 13, 2017)

No thanks. 10 dollars ? What a dirty! I am fine with PC/Laptop with a PS2 emulator.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 13, 2017)

Memoir said:


> $10 for something that's never guaranteed to run  full speed without hacky shit going on? Nah.


Yeah $10 dollars is a lot but that is why Im doing these test. So far is seems legit from my experience.


azoreseuropa said:


> No thanks. 10 dollars ? What a dirty! I am fine with PC/Laptop with a PS2 emulator.


Well I would say do the same with all Emulators and play on a Computer. $10 is a lot to ask for but I bought it to see for my self just to see the progression over time.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 13, 2017)

I believe the devs mentioned the $10 price tag so that they can hire more coders for the project.
Once they hit a goal, they will remove the $10 price tag.

I think I heard this from an "ETA Prime" youtube user video in which he tested the emulator himself.
Hey at least we are getting more emulation options for the PS2.
Hopefully something that can be optimized more than PCSX2 and can run within Android, and hopefully one day implemented into RetroArch for ARM architecture to start with.


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 13, 2017)

Would it run better on shield tv? Play! Is a great POC but god awful in all honesty for gameplay.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 13, 2017)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I believe the devs mentioned the $10 price tag so that they can hire more coders for the project.
> Once they hit a goal, they will remove the $10 price tag.
> 
> I think I heard this from an "ETA Prime" youtube user video in which he tested the emulator himself.
> ...


Thanks, I forgot to provide that info.



KiiWii said:


> Would it run better on shield tv? Play! Is a great POC but god awful in all honesty for gameplay.


I think only suggest snapdragon 835 devices. As of right now I don't think you can download the app from the shield without side loading it.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 13, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Thanks, I forgot to provide that info.
> 
> 
> I think only suggest snapdragon 835 devices. As of right now I don't think you can download the app from the shield without side loading it.


Welcome 
Also, you might want to provide the following info as well:


KiiWii said:


> Would it run better on shield tv? Play! Is a great POC but god awful in all honesty for gameplay.


The devs also mentioned they are working on bringing support for the Nvidia Shield as well.
@BlackWizzard17 you can add this video as reference if you want, it's the one I am using for quoting and referencing everything lol


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 13, 2017)

Vulkan support?

Seein how much it borrows from PPSSPP.

Edit @ShadowOne333 i JUST googled and watched that vid.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 13, 2017)

The logo looks like a ripoff of PPSSPP's.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 13, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> The logo looks like a ripoff of PPSSPP's.


Cuz it is, it's the exact same but slightly rotated (and a different color, of course) 

As to the news, interesting, but the emu uses a lot of frame skipping and hacky methods to get games running as smoothly as they do, which is something I'm not all that interested in for the most part. Nice to see another decent-ish PS2 emulator out there, but I'd rather just use my PC/stream it to my Shield devices than anything.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 13, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Cuz it is, it's the exact same but slightly rotated (and a different color, of course)
> 
> As to the news, interesting, but the emu uses a lot of frame skipping and hacky methods to get games running as smoothly as they do, which is something I'm not all that interested in for the most part. Nice to see another decent-ish PS2 emulator out there, but I'd rather just use my PC/stream it to my Shield devices than anything.


uh... just noticed this, the package name is "com.damonplay.damonps2.pro.ppsspp" lul


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 13, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> uh... just noticed this, the package name is "com.damonplay.damonps2.pro.ppsspp" lul


Yeah the devs themselves have said that the logo and UI is based off of PPSSPP.
You can tell easily by booting up the app in the phone.
Looks very similar to it, but with the core of a PS2 emulator instead of PSP one.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 13, 2017)

who is idiot enough to BUY an EMULATOR
E
M
U
L
A...
fuck off you got it, wtf


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 13, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> who is idiot enough to BUY an EMULATOR
> E
> M
> U
> ...


Don't be like that. Emulators are just like any other piece of software. I'm perfectly fine with this being sold for profit. 10 USD does seem a bit much, though.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 13, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> Don't be like that. Emulators are just like any other piece of software. I'm perfectly fine with this being sold for profit. 10 USD does seem a bit much, though.


but its an emulator dude :/
i really can't see an emulator being sold


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 13, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> uh... just noticed this, the package name is "com.damonplay.damonps2.pro.ppsspp" lul





> About DamonPS2 vs. PPSSPP :
> ..
> 
> Special statement:
> Trademark and intellectual property and gaming entities such as Game ROM, PS2 BIOS, Playstation2, PS2, PSP, PPSSPP etc, belong to Sony and other game manufacturers. The software does not integrate PPSSPP, so it can not run PSP game


Literally from them



BlueFox gui said:


> who is idiot enough to BUY an EMULATOR
> E
> M
> U
> ...


I also bought Drastic DS emulator as well, Anything wrong with that!


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 13, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Literally from them
> 
> 
> I also bought Drastic DS emulator as well, Anything wrong with that!



Why would they put that in the package name? The logo is one thing, but the package name.... why?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BlueFox gui said:


> but its an emulator dude :/
> i really can't see an emulator being sold


I can. DraStic is one of the most widely known ones.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Emulators aren't just "omg such piracy on another system" programs.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 13, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Literally from them
> 
> 
> I also bought Drastic DS emulator as well, Anything wrong with that!


everything 



gnmmarechal said:


> Why would they put that in the package name? The logo is one thing, but the package name.... why?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


yah i know abour drastic, but i got the paid version for free XD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

... i just realized, this is Piraception


----------



## player594 (Dec 22, 2017)

I've been using this on my Shield K1 and it works fairly well. Not full speed of course, but we'll enough in its infancy. I've only tested it with one game so far, but it's fair.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet K1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 13, 2017)

Support for this app has seem to drop, I would advise from purchasing this app until further notice.


Spoiler: OLD



QUOTE]
*DamonPS2 PRO (PS2 Emulator)*
The fastest PS2 Emulator for Android in Global !!!! On Samsung S8 smartphone, the DamonPS2 emulator runs most of the PS2 games smoothly, For example (Samsung Galaxy S8 \ Mi6 \ Huawei P10 \ Snapdragon 835 Inside),
* Final Fantasy X : 60fps
* God of War II : 55fps
* Contra - Shattered Soldier : 48 fps
* marvel vs. capcom 2 : 60 fps
and more ... （More than 90% of the PS2 games can run）[/QUOTE]
*Google PlayStore Link*

I just found out about this Emulator while surfing YouTube on my phone and I didn't see any post about it.​It is a PlayStaion 2 Emulator on the Play store that for the moment will cost you $9.99 USD (The price is so they can get more people on board for development). There is no free version of the app as of right now but the developer(s) wants to provide one have the emu hits more than 50 thousand downloads and will be open source once the free version hits 80 million downloads which is a big mile stone. The emulator is still in early stages app version 0.940-pro.
Video by YouTuber *ETA PRIME*

Nvidia TV is not officially supported since extracting the apk from your phone and loading it to the system would only ask you for a license. The devs said support should happen in two weeks or so according the person in the video.​

For sure I thought it was a scam. I bought it, turned off my WiFI+LTE and started to run some games on my Samsung Galaxy S8 (snapdragon 835). I will​also be comparing it to the PS2 emulator know as PLAY! and the different experiences at default settings.


Spoiler: List of Games Tested



*Devil May Cry 3-Dante's Awakening Special:*
_Play!_: Text Displayed properly and cut scenes do load but at a very low 5fps. In game was even worst at a solid 3-4 fps.
_DamonPS2 PRO_: Text did not display properly and cut scenes were black but audio playback was there and seem to run at 40+fps. In game seem to run between 52-60 fps which is a massive improvement.
*Kingdom Hearts II:*
_Play!_ : Menu ran at a solid 58-60fps but the audio seems to be delayed a second or two. video cut scene did terrible running at 4fps, skipping the scene runs at 60fps and in game cut scenes run at 16+fps. In game plays at 12fps+ with graphical glitches.
_DamonPS2 PRO_: Menu ran at a solid 59-60fps but the audio was not delayed. video cut scene did better running at 48-50fps but sounds super scary, skipping the scene runs at 60fps and in game cut scenes run at 60fps mostly but dips as low as 22fps. In game plays at 38-60fps with no graphical glitches, in fact  it was very detailed.


I will test more games once I get the files from my PS2 disc extracted but all in all I got to say this is quite the emulator. You can sync up a Bluetooth controller (I imagine USB controller works) and even save states.
*EDIT: *Big thanks from @ShadowOne333 for helping out with some info and Video source



Spoiler: History Dates



*UPDATE 1/15/18:*The app was removed from the Google Play store as of January 5th and explained on their FaceBook Page


> Since DamonPS2's page description on Google Play violates Google's specifications, we received a Google mail notification asking us to modify the DamonPS2 Google Play page description. So, at the moment DamonPS2 is not visible on Google Play. We will work with Google's needs to modify the DamonPS2 Google Play page. After the page description reaches the Google standard, we will release the APP again.


As of January 10th they had told the people a paid and *free *version would be arriving shortly to celebrate 300,00 user but has been renounced due to issues with with licensing and beeing "hampered" from the outside.


> Yesterday, we made a statement on our facebook. The DamonPS2 team decided that the next update would release both free and paid versions. Because we receive more than 300 e-mails per day, we add more than 10,000 new users per day and total more than 300,000 users. Although only 1% of paying users. In the face of huge enthusiasm players, we chose to allow more players to share our happiness.
> .
> 
> However, when we tried to release a free version of the PS2 emulator to allow more players to play on Android, we were hampered from the outside! This obstruction from the PCSX2 community!



*UPDATE 1/16/18: *DamonPS2 Pro will be back on the Google Play store within the week or so. The developers have said they will be brining a free (but ad filled) version before the 15th of Feburary.


> The paid version of DamonPS2 will soon be resumed on Google Play(Within a week, and previously purchased users do not need to buy again), and the free version (ad version) will be newly added to Google Play before the 15th of next month.






Damonps2 *Facebook page*


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 13, 2017)

$10 for something that's never guaranteed to run  full speed without hacky shit going on? Nah.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 13, 2017)

No thanks. 10 dollars ? What a dirty! I am fine with PC/Laptop with a PS2 emulator.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 13, 2017)

Memoir said:


> $10 for something that's never guaranteed to run  full speed without hacky shit going on? Nah.


Yeah $10 dollars is a lot but that is why Im doing these test. So far is seems legit from my experience.


azoreseuropa said:


> No thanks. 10 dollars ? What a dirty! I am fine with PC/Laptop with a PS2 emulator.


Well I would say do the same with all Emulators and play on a Computer. $10 is a lot to ask for but I bought it to see for my self just to see the progression over time.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 13, 2017)

I believe the devs mentioned the $10 price tag so that they can hire more coders for the project.
Once they hit a goal, they will remove the $10 price tag.

I think I heard this from an "ETA Prime" youtube user video in which he tested the emulator himself.
Hey at least we are getting more emulation options for the PS2.
Hopefully something that can be optimized more than PCSX2 and can run within Android, and hopefully one day implemented into RetroArch for ARM architecture to start with.


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 13, 2017)

Would it run better on shield tv? Play! Is a great POC but god awful in all honesty for gameplay.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 13, 2017)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I believe the devs mentioned the $10 price tag so that they can hire more coders for the project.
> Once they hit a goal, they will remove the $10 price tag.
> 
> I think I heard this from an "ETA Prime" youtube user video in which he tested the emulator himself.
> ...


Thanks, I forgot to provide that info.



KiiWii said:


> Would it run better on shield tv? Play! Is a great POC but god awful in all honesty for gameplay.


I think only suggest snapdragon 835 devices. As of right now I don't think you can download the app from the shield without side loading it.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 13, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Thanks, I forgot to provide that info.
> 
> 
> I think only suggest snapdragon 835 devices. As of right now I don't think you can download the app from the shield without side loading it.


Welcome 
Also, you might want to provide the following info as well:


KiiWii said:


> Would it run better on shield tv? Play! Is a great POC but god awful in all honesty for gameplay.


The devs also mentioned they are working on bringing support for the Nvidia Shield as well.
@BlackWizzard17 you can add this video as reference if you want, it's the one I am using for quoting and referencing everything lol


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 13, 2017)

Vulkan support?

Seein how much it borrows from PPSSPP.

Edit @ShadowOne333 i JUST googled and watched that vid.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 13, 2017)

The logo looks like a ripoff of PPSSPP's.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 13, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> The logo looks like a ripoff of PPSSPP's.


Cuz it is, it's the exact same but slightly rotated (and a different color, of course) 

As to the news, interesting, but the emu uses a lot of frame skipping and hacky methods to get games running as smoothly as they do, which is something I'm not all that interested in for the most part. Nice to see another decent-ish PS2 emulator out there, but I'd rather just use my PC/stream it to my Shield devices than anything.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 13, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Cuz it is, it's the exact same but slightly rotated (and a different color, of course)
> 
> As to the news, interesting, but the emu uses a lot of frame skipping and hacky methods to get games running as smoothly as they do, which is something I'm not all that interested in for the most part. Nice to see another decent-ish PS2 emulator out there, but I'd rather just use my PC/stream it to my Shield devices than anything.


uh... just noticed this, the package name is "com.damonplay.damonps2.pro.ppsspp" lul


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 13, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> uh... just noticed this, the package name is "com.damonplay.damonps2.pro.ppsspp" lul


Yeah the devs themselves have said that the logo and UI is based off of PPSSPP.
You can tell easily by booting up the app in the phone.
Looks very similar to it, but with the core of a PS2 emulator instead of PSP one.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 13, 2017)

who is idiot enough to BUY an EMULATOR
E
M
U
L
A...
fuck off you got it, wtf


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 13, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> who is idiot enough to BUY an EMULATOR
> E
> M
> U
> ...


Don't be like that. Emulators are just like any other piece of software. I'm perfectly fine with this being sold for profit. 10 USD does seem a bit much, though.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 13, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> Don't be like that. Emulators are just like any other piece of software. I'm perfectly fine with this being sold for profit. 10 USD does seem a bit much, though.


but its an emulator dude :/
i really can't see an emulator being sold


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 13, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> uh... just noticed this, the package name is "com.damonplay.damonps2.pro.ppsspp" lul





> About DamonPS2 vs. PPSSPP :
> ..
> 
> Special statement:
> Trademark and intellectual property and gaming entities such as Game ROM, PS2 BIOS, Playstation2, PS2, PSP, PPSSPP etc, belong to Sony and other game manufacturers. The software does not integrate PPSSPP, so it can not run PSP game


Literally from them



BlueFox gui said:


> who is idiot enough to BUY an EMULATOR
> E
> M
> U
> ...


I also bought Drastic DS emulator as well, Anything wrong with that!


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 13, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Literally from them
> 
> 
> I also bought Drastic DS emulator as well, Anything wrong with that!



Why would they put that in the package name? The logo is one thing, but the package name.... why?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BlueFox gui said:


> but its an emulator dude :/
> i really can't see an emulator being sold


I can. DraStic is one of the most widely known ones.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Emulators aren't just "omg such piracy on another system" programs.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 13, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Literally from them
> 
> 
> I also bought Drastic DS emulator as well, Anything wrong with that!


everything 



gnmmarechal said:


> Why would they put that in the package name? The logo is one thing, but the package name.... why?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


yah i know abour drastic, but i got the paid version for free XD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

... i just realized, this is Piraception


----------



## player594 (Dec 22, 2017)

I've been using this on my Shield K1 and it works fairly well. Not full speed of course, but we'll enough in its infancy. I've only tested it with one game so far, but it's fair.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet K1 using Tapatalk


----------

